# room for two small ones in bristol?



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2006)

(anybody still reading this forum?)

woke up this morning and decided we think we need to get the hell outta london. 

and straight down the M4 seems the well trodden route. 

so bristolians - whats bristol like nowadays? are we likely to find jobs/accomodation/friends easily enough? 

our flat lease runs out in november so i think this going to be a bit of a quick move if we do it. 

any thoughts?

wiskers


----------



## two sheds (Aug 4, 2006)

Wehey - moving closer down here eh. Friends I'd have thought would be no problem in Brissle. Fine city, if lacking in signposting to various important areas.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 4, 2006)

two sheds said:
			
		

> if lacking in signposting to various important areas.




I'd be fucked then...

You had enough wiskers?


----------



## astral (Aug 4, 2006)

You'll have no problems with Bristol.  I moved here nearly three years ago, with no job, no house, didn't know any one in the city, and had never been here before.  It all resolved itself very easily and I love it here now.  It was meant to be a temporary thing for a year or so, but I think I may stay for good.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2006)

i just know that i'm getting nowhere here. i'm miserable in my job, i am fed up of london (i think i need new people and new weather and new experiences). and derv isnt a london person, he's missing the countryside. 

life is (i believe) cheaper in bristol, and it seems to have enough things to do and a personality in its own right iyswim. 

and its closer to my mother, and this years been really shit. 

but i've no idea what i want to do, i've no idea if we can afford to move, i've no idea if it will all go horribly wrong. but i can always come back. 

i just cant stay here. 

*nervous*

however perhaps there is a job in bristol for me as a signpost writer


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> You'll have no problems with Bristol.  I moved here nearly three years ago, with no job, no house, didn't know any one in the city, and had never been here before.  It all resolved itself very easily and I love it here now.  It was meant to be a temporary thing for a year or so, but I think I may stay for good.




oh good  well i'm two up on you in that i've been there a fair amount and i know quite a few people. 

one thing i know is that like with london different bits of bristol have a completely different feel to other bits. 

so which bits are like brixton? i rekkon i could live in st pauls.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 4, 2006)

Change can be a real breath of fresh air - I think you're doing the right thing if that's how you feel - and you're right, London isn't going anywhere.


----------



## astral (Aug 4, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> so which bits are like brixton? i rekkon i could live in st pauls.



St Pauls and Montpeiler would probably suit you quite well then maybe Fishponds as well.

What sort of work did you want, if the sign writing doesn't pan out?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2006)

Montpelier / St. Pauls / Stokes Croft is probably as close to Brixton as you can get outside London - you'd like it.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2006)

what are the postcodes for those areas please.


----------



## astral (Aug 4, 2006)

BS2 for St Pauls and BS6 for Montpelier/ Stokes Croft area, BS7 will take you up Gloucester road towards Bishopston and Horfield away from the city centre


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2006)

£625p/m for a 2 double bedroom flat in victorian house in bs6 

HOW CHEAP IS THAT!!!!


----------



## astral (Aug 4, 2006)

It's good no   I currently pay *ahem* £265 a month in BS7

but I do share.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2006)

right i'm sold. 

how does one go about moving such a long distance?  

i guess one of us needs a job first right? but as i cant leave my flat here until november we cant look too early can we?

there seems to be quite a lot of property available so i'm not too worried about that. 

bit daunting innit. 

might help if i knew exactly what i wanted to work as  .


----------



## astral (Aug 4, 2006)

What sort of work do you want to do/ sort of people do you want to work with?

The coucil website has their jobs on, I've a couple of mates that work out at UWE, they have a really good job bank there that you should register with.  Jobs are in the local papers on Wednesday and I'm happy to post those to you once I'm done with them if you want.

Apart from that - you hire a van, chuck out everything that doesn't fit in the van and get on the road.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2006)

cheers for your help mate  its much appreciated. we'll buy you a drink when we arrive (cos i think we're pretty certain about it). 

i currently am supposed to be working in the london ambulance service control room - but i havent been there for nearly a year due to illness and i hate it. so i DONT want to do that again. i'd quite like a job working with people face to afce. i looked on the council website and was quite taken buy two (one a youth offending team worker and one a youth justice worker). they pay less than i'm on now but everythings cheaper so its swings and roundabouts. ideally i'd quite like to work in event management or youth work. 

derv currently works as the library manager for a post production house in london. i'm fairly sure he wants out of that too, but he'd like something media creative in some way. 

i think i need a months notice where i work. so its waiting until about september to do anything i rekkon.


----------



## Gerry1time (Aug 4, 2006)

I've got advice i'd post too, but am currently meant to be on holiday in york and have only rqandomly found some free wifi. 

But yeah, move to bristol, it's an ace friendly chilled city, if you like brixton, you'll love st pauls/montpelier and perhaps st werburghs (we used to live on st werburghs/st pauls border).

Getting into the media scene in bristol for jobs isn't too difficult if you know where to go, and can point you in direction of where to if you want. but anyway, i'm getting battled to get off the net, but yeah, move to bristol! 

It's ace!


----------



## astral (Aug 4, 2006)

I saw a really good events management positions advertised yesterday, I think it was in Bath, but I can have a look round for it if you want.

My advice would be to start looking now.  The bottom line is that if you get a job that starts before November, you can most likely give a months notice on your flat, which you would have to on your job anyway, and leaving a month to get through the recruitment process (epec with the council) is optimistic imo.


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 4, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> cheers for your help mate  its much appreciated. we'll buy you a drink when we arrive (cos i think we're pretty certain about it).
> 
> i currently am supposed to be working in the london ambulance service control room - but i havent been there for nearly a year due to illness and i hate it. so i DONT want to do that again. i'd quite like a job working with people face to afce. i looked on the council website and was quite taken buy two (*one a youth offending team worker and one a youth justice worker*). they pay less than i'm on now but everythings cheaper so its swings and roundabouts. ideally i'd quite like to work in event management or youth work.
> 
> ...



Blimey, all the best if you go for those... hope you've got relevant experience (or a qualification?) because they're really tricky to get into.

Bristol is ace, we'll be back that way once I've graduated (well, W-s-M, but near enough!)

I lived in St Pauls many years ago, different strokes for different folks and all, but I wouldn't want to live there again. Depressing. Montpelier is better (yuppier!) but a bit further up the Glos road would be my choice.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm a bit sad about you moving to Brizzle but I have to say that if I ever left London, it's where I'd go. It's a lovely city - just the right size and such easy access to beautiful countryside. Plus the brizzle accent is ace


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2006)

i dont know what i want to do. thats the problem. they were just two that i thought might be challenging. 

i know what i dont want to do  - money, retail, police, fundraising, pr, secretarial, it or anything to do with computers.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I'm a bit sad about you moving to Brizzle but I have to say that if I ever left London, it's where I'd go.



ah but we're providing you with a nice place to go for weekends out of london  think positively


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2006)

i've started a thread in education about my employment crisis. 

trhis thread was more about bristol. the job isnt all of it. 

whats the council like? i'll bet it cant be as bad as lambeth


----------



## astral (Aug 4, 2006)

never had to compare it with Lambeths- sorry.

The dealings I've had with them so far they've been fine.  The only thing thats pissed me off was they cut down all the trees in our street (healthy non dangerous trees) and then claimed they couldn't afford to replace them for two years - _and this didn't occur to you before you cut them down?_  

Apart from that I love it here, there are plenty of amenities, good libraries, sports centres, loads of parks, the Downs are amazing, good night life, nice architecture, close to the country.  Oh the only thing that surprised me is apparently there is no NHS counselling availible in Bristol at all.  Not sure if this is still the case, but it was when I looked into it a couple of years ago.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 5, 2006)

i suspect the coucnelling is like that all over the nhs. 

what county does bristol come under? or is it its own place like london?


----------



## Callie (Aug 5, 2006)

Avon?

why do people say St Pauls is like Brixton?! Im not sure I understand!

Good luck though wiskers 


ooh and I have a secret (so dont read it! ) message for derv - get a place with a garden then you can pets, loads of pets, big hairy dogs and everything then I can visit and stroke them


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 5, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i suspect the coucnelling is like that all over the nhs.
> 
> what county does bristol come under? or is it its own place like london?



I think it used to be Avon but it is it's own place now.


----------



## strung out (Aug 5, 2006)

Bristol is its own county now. I believe (according to krs) that it is what is known as a county borough but don't quote me on that, cos someone else was arguing with his saying that it's a unitary authority.

Anyway, I'm afraid I can't give much advice having only just moved back to Bristol myself after four (long) years away. Will be most excellent to have you in the city though and I'm sure we will see you when you move


----------



## wiskey (Aug 5, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> Avon?
> 
> why do people say St Pauls is like Brixton?! Im not sure I understand!
> 
> ...



are you thinking of making the great trek?


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 6, 2006)

When it gets nearer the time lemme know and I'll hire the van in Brizzle for you and do the hoike up and down to collect you both. Seeing that I know both ends roughly and then you can concentrate on the enjoyin the leaving and arriving. Offer's there anyways. Jus drop me a line when you get it together.

As for job_living stuff...methunx you and Derv won't have a problem...jus get it h'orgaised...start plodding now!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 6, 2006)

cheers mate thats much appreciated 

i've spent about 10 hours googling bristol and jobs and houses and stuff. its three days after the initial thought and we still both want to do it. 

i found this :



> Bristol
> 
> Bristol is a great place to live and work. It's an eclectic mix of styles, steeped in history yet buzzing with innovation, a concoction of beautiful waterfront scenery, stunning parks and gardens, and distinguished Georgian houses that climb the hills of Bristol, culminating in Brunel's masterpiece, the Clifton Suspension Bridge.
> 
> ...



which i though was quite a good assessment. 

having looked around i'm glad we dont have to worry about schools (what a nightmare), transport (unlike london where the tube is a bit important to some, bristol has NO bus service worth having so walking is it for us), or parking. 

still aiming for montpellier i think.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 6, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> so walking is it for us



Brizzle is ideal for discovering the beautiful mode of transport known as the _b i c y c l e_...a skateboard, for cruising rather than being a trickster...would come in useful too! 


* anyways Great Expectations of R4 beckons ...keep us posted on yer plans and deliberations.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 6, 2006)

yep thats part of the attraction. derv's bike is currently squatting in my dads back garden, he'd love to be able to ride it to work again. 

and when my backs better i'll get another one too (i can ride a bike you know )


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> (i can ride a bike you know )



I can't  

Best of luck with the work and home search...hopefully the work first hon or I think you may find it a tad difficult to get accomodation, unless you are prepared to rough it a bit initially. 
My son is being asked for astronomic deposits for house sharing or bedsits/rooms and the council and housing associations wont help him coz he has a room at mommies.Well, they've put him on a list with a point system...it could take months and months and if he declines certain areas offered, he goes further down the list. He doesn't claim benefits and is self employed making him a rent paying risk in some landlords eyes  

Get some cash behind you is my advice...and then Bristol is yer oyster!

Be good to have you here, you already know most of it!!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 8, 2006)

oh dear sorry he's finding it so hard, social housing is a nightmare. and i guess i'm kinda happy that i dont have to rely on it/dont qualify for it. i wish him luck though.  

you're right cash is a problem but i'm hoping to scrape together a little to get us started. basically if one of us can find a job then we'll come down and the other can gat a naff job for a while just to survive.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 8, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> oh dear sorry he's finding it so hard, social housing is a nightmare. and i guess i'm kinda happy that i dont have to rely on it/dont qualify for it. i wish him luck though.
> 
> you're right cash is a problem but i'm hoping to scrape together a little to get us started. basically if one of us can find a job then we'll come down and the other can gat a naff job for a while just to survive.



Cool.

Well, there's enough of us about to make sure you both don't starve


----------



## Yetman (Aug 10, 2006)

I moved to Bristol in Feb this year with my gf and her kid, went really smoothly and the place is great, really enjoying it 

You do have the countryside within a couple of miles and then theres Bath just next door as well, and Glastonbury and other nice places to the south. 

Its a bit OTT with the Brunel thing though.....you see like Brunel Carpets, Brunel FM, Brunel week, Mrs Smith with baby Brunel, Bunel Kebab shop with its speciality Brunelburger, it is a bit mad!

Lovin it though, the city is buzzin


----------



## wiskey (Aug 13, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> I moved to Bristol in Feb this year with my gf and her kid, went really smoothly and the place is great, really enjoying it
> 
> You do have the countryside within a couple of miles and then theres Bath just next door as well, and Glastonbury and other nice places to the south.
> 
> ...



isnt it brunels centennary? i think he's allowed some promotion for a year 

i know south of bristol very well. we still think this is a good idea. derv's spoken to his boss and she seemed posotive. now i just need to get mine to talk to me.


----------

